
Is the Huawei Phone Killing It? - jhabdas
What&#x27;s the best battery life of any phone you&#x27;ve ever owned? Mine the P20 Pro. Honestly the battery makes all the difference. Been going for a day strong with some light gaming and I&#x27;m sitting at 69%. Even my old iPhone X couldn&#x27;t do that.
======
GFischer
That question is not very useful... I've had phones that lasted weeks / months
(the old Nokias), but they basically only did calling and maybe SMS.

In the last decade, I've owned several phones that passed the 2 day mark.

I currently own a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 that lasts basically 2 days of heavy
use, has a slightly bigger battery than the Huawei P20 (4100 mah vs 4000 mah).

I've definitely noticed Chinese phones come with vastly better batteries than
Samsung and LG - I have an S8 at work and it has a 3000 mah battery.

